# Das ANGLERBOARD wird 20



## Toni_1962 (28. August 2020)

Dann gratuliere ich mal zum 20ten


----------



## Minimax (28. August 2020)

Stimmt, Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum zwanzigsten, liebes AB!


----------



## hanzz (28. August 2020)

Glückwunsch 

Ehrenboardie @nobbi1962 hat noch eine Kochschürze mit dem alten Logo 
Wird wohl Zeit für eine neue.
Lieben Gruß an der Stelle auch an @nobbi1962 und seine Familie und natürlich @pauli

Aber es sind ja nur noch 119 Tage bis Weihnachten und das Wichteln 2020 kann bald schon geplant werden. Ik freu mir


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (28. August 2020)

Wir sagen Euch auch danke für die jahrelange Treue! Verdiente Boardies bekommen unter ihren Avatar den Titel "Ehrenboardie". Sollten wir irgendjemanden vergessen haben, dann meldet Euch bei mir. Ihr könnt natürlich auch andere Boardies vorschlagen.
Einzige Voraussetzung: mindestens eine DIN A4 Seite Erklärungen zum Vorzug des jeweiligen Boardies. Danke!


----------



## Kochtopf (28. August 2020)

Noch ein Jahr und das AB fällt nicht mehr unter das Jugendstrafrecht!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an den alten Dampfer, möge er uns noch viele Jahre erhalten bleiben


----------



## geomas (28. August 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Noch ein Jahr und das AB fällt nicht mehr unter das Jugendstrafrecht!
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch an den alten Dampfer, möge er uns noch viele Jahre erhalten bleiben



„Reif” muß es deswegen ja nicht unbedingt sein...


----------



## Hering 58 (28. August 2020)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum zwanzigsten.


----------



## Andal (28. August 2020)

Auch wenn das AB jetzt 20 ist, erwarte aber aber keiner, dass immer "volljährige Beiträge" kommen müssen.


----------



## Seele (28. August 2020)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch liebes Anglerboard, auf dass du uns noch lange erhalten bleibst und viel Freude bereitest.


----------



## Lajos1 (28. August 2020)

Hallo,

auch von mir alls Gute.

Lajos


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (28. August 2020)




----------



## Mikesch (28. August 2020)

Happy Birthday *AB *.


----------



## Tobias85 (28. August 2020)

Von mir auch alles Gute - dem Board, euch, uns!


----------



## Chief Brolly (28. August 2020)

Auch von mir die Herzlichsten Glückwünsche zum 20.!  Viel Glück und Erfolg auch für die nächsten 20 Jahre!


----------



## Jason (28. August 2020)

Von meiner Seite her natürlich auch alles Gute an das AB. Hoffe, dass es hier so fröhlich weitergeht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter (28. August 2020)

Auch ich will nicht versäumen, dem AB und damit uns allen zu gratulieren! Was man hier so an anglerischer Inspiration bekommt, ist schon klasse!


----------



## geomas (28. August 2020)

Auf die nächsten 20 Jahre!

(hab keine Zeit zum Feiern, geht jetzt los zum Angeln)


----------



## Bilch (28. August 2020)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch AB  Es ist eine Freude, dabei sein zu können


----------



## zokker (28. August 2020)

Danke allen Usern die das AB ja ausmachen ... auf die nächsten Jahre


----------



## Lil Torres (28. August 2020)

auch von mir alles, alles gute!!  

ich bin tatsächlich auch schon 12 jahre hier aktiv. mensch... wie die zeit vergeht. 

auf die nächsten 20!!


----------



## Elmar Elfers (28. August 2020)

Reife Leistung, sich so lange und noch länger zu halten


----------



## jörn (28. August 2020)

Hoch soll es leben! Trööööt


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. August 2020)

Liebes ABoard  

wie bekomme ich das gelbe Ding da wech?

das ist nicht so meins.

lg nobbi

PS - Bitte


----------



## Bilch (28. August 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Liebes ABoard
> 
> wie bekomme ich das gelbe Ding da wech?
> 
> ...


Boardie sein verpflichtet


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. August 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Boardie sein verpflichtet


Ein Fisch zu Fangen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. August 2020)

Auch von mir herzliche Glückwünsche und ein großes Danke an alle Mitglieder, sowie Gründer


----------



## Freizeit (29. August 2020)

Ich schließe mich meinen Vorrednern an und wünsche euch ebenfalls alles Gute zum Geburtstag.
Es ist immer wieder spannend und entspannend, hilf- und lehrreich, witzig, manchmal chaotisch , und was weiss ich nicht noch alles.

Holger

(Ein meist nur Mitleser)


----------



## Debilofant (29. August 2020)

Zum zwanzigjährigen Jubiläum allen aktuell und auch ehemals Mitwirkenden/Verantwortlichen ein großes Dankeschön für diese bis heute sowohl informative als auch unterhaltsame Internet-Institution, denn ohne deren Engagemant gäbe es die Seite heute wohl nicht (mehr)!

Allen Nutzern wünsche ich weiterhin viel Spaß, anregenden sowie erkenntnisreichen Erfahrungsaustausch und den Verantwortlichen viel Erfolg sowie ein allzeit glückliches Händchen, also Happy Birthday, Anglerboard!


----------



## Hering 58 (29. August 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ein Fisch zu Fangen.


Ich helfe dir dabei . Und dann Feiern wir


----------



## aal60 (1. September 2020)

Auch ich möchte als langjähriges Mitglied diesem tollen informativen Forum zum Jubiläum gratulieren.

Macht so weiter...... .


----------



## bueffel61 (3. September 2020)

Happy Birthday AB !!!


----------



## Pescador (6. September 2020)

Auch von mir nachträglich, alles Gute zum 20. Geburtstag und ein großes Lob an das Team !


----------

